# Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt



## Chrigi26 (6. August 2011)

*Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Hallo Leute

Ich und meine Kollegen haben vor, einen Multimedia Raum einzurichten mit allem was dazugehört. Der Raum ist 4.7m*3.5m gross und wir haben uns Gedanken gemacht, folgendes einzubauen:

HD-3D-Beamer:
Acer H5360BD DLP-Projector 3D: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Der Beamer ist sowohl HD-ready als auch 3D-Vision ready und somit eigentlich perfekt für unser Vorhaben geeignet, mit dem PC in 3D zu spielen mittels nVidia 3D Vision.

5.1 Surroundanlage:
Sonderangebote - Lautsprecher Teufel
Das Concept E 400 von Teufel mag zwar nicht die absolute Referenz für 5.1 Soundsysteme sein, jedoch reicht es für unsere Zwecke (wir sind nicht sehr audiophil) und ist zudem gerade im Angebot, also auch ein sehr guter Deal meines Erachtens nach.

Leinwand:
TUPPLUR Rollo - weiß, 120x195 cm - IKEA
Eine günstige Leinwand mit einer Breite von knapp 2 Metern und einer Länge von 120cm, sodass wir eine 16:9 Projektion darauf abbilden können. Wurde mir hier schon früher mal empfohlen bzw. genannt, als günstige Alternative zu den (verhältnismässig) sehr teuren Beamerleinwänden.

Zudem wird noch mein Gaming-PC, ein 3D-Vision Kit mit 4 Brillen, eine Playstation und ein Minikühlschrank aufgestellt.

Nun ist meine Frage: Findet ihr diese Auswahl akzeptabel?
Und ist es ohne Probleme möglich, den H5360BD Beamer mit 3D-Vision zu betreiben (sollte laut nVidia-Website eigentlich gehen...)?

Ich danke euch jetzt schon für eure Antworten und hilfreichen Tipps 

Chrigi


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Ein kleiner Tipp: Hört euch verschiedene Lautsprecher vorher an .


----------



## speedi3 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Der Beamer ist erste Wahl P/L mässig gesehen für 3D aus meiner Sicht,habe ihn auch hier stehen.

Fürs Spielen über den PC in 3D brauchste nicht mal das 3D Kit,sondern kannst die seperat erhältliche Software  Nvidia 3dTV play in Kombination mit deiner evtl vorhandenen Schutterbrille verwenden.

( Kompatible Graka vorrausgesetzt,Nvidia/HDMI 1.4a )

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der tollen Kiste


----------



## Chrigi26 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Schönen guten Morgen

@nfsgame: Danke dir für den Tipp, daran hatte ich vorher auch gedacht, aber leider sind unsere Möglichkeiten zum Testhören sehr begrenzt, da wir 1. in der Schweiz wohnen und deshalb kein Fernabsatzrecht haben und 2. keine richtig gescheiten HiFi-Shops in der Nähe haben. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das du in ner PCGH-Ausgabe das Concept E 400 getestet hast und es für "Leute ohne HiFi-Ansprüche empfehlen kannst", was auf uns 4 Pappnasen genau zutrifft, korrigier mich bitte wenn ich Stuss laber 

@speedi3: Danke für deine zustimmenden Worte, sowas is immer gut  Und du hast mich gerade auf eine neue Frage gebracht mit dem Beamer. Ich habe ja eine PS3, kann ich die nVidia Brillen und den Kit irgendwie in Verbindung mit dem Beamer benutzen um auch die PS3 in 3D benutzen zu können? Oder brauche ich die Acer 3D Brillen dafür?

Chrigi


----------



## Poempel (8. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Normalerweise geht das wenn du nur die Acer Brillen nimmst. Musst auf dem PC NVIDIA 3DTV Play installieren (und Lizens kaufen). Bei meinem 3D Fernseher geht das dann mit der Brille vom Fernseher.


----------



## Crix1990 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Auch wenn ihr nicht audiophil seit:
Das Concept E 400 ist (vor allem bei der Raumgröße) absolut unterdimensioniert!
Ihr solltet DRINGEND im örtlichen Mediamarkt (oder was ihr da habt) probehören.
Das Concept E 400 ist ein System für PCs (zum gamen im kleinen Zimmer) und hat mit Heimkinogenuss absolut nichts mehr zu tun!


----------



## aloha84 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*



Crix1990 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr nicht audiophil seit:
> Das Concept E 400 ist (vor allem bei der Raumgröße) absolut *unterdimensioniert*!
> Ihr solltet DRINGEND im örtlichen Mediamarkt (oder was ihr da habt) probehören.
> Das Concept E 400 ist ein System für PCs (zum gamen im *kleinen* Zimmer) und hat mit Heimkinogenuss absolut nichts mehr zu tun!


 
Kann sein das ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber der oben beschriebene Raum ist gerade mal 16,45 qm groß.....oder besser gesagt klein.
Das E 400 reicht da mehr als aus....Teufel selber gibt an das E 400 für Räume bis 30 qm konzipiert zu haben. Also das E 400 als "System für PC's" "...."im kleine Zimmer" zu spezifizieren ist irgendwie

E400 reicht


----------



## p00nage (8. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber der oben beschriebene Raum ist gerade mal 16,45 qm groß.....oder besser gesagt klein.
> Das E 400 reicht da mehr als aus....Teufel selber gibt an das E 400 für Räume bis 30 qm konzipiert zu haben. Also das E 400 als "System für PC's" "...."im kleine Zimmer" zu spezifizieren ist irgendwie
> 
> E400 reicht


 
Wenn du dir die Dimensionen des Systems ma anschaust ist es einfach nicht HK tauglich. Ich finde ohne richtigen Sound hat man einfach kein Kino feeling.

Ich würde da evtl versuchen mir bei ebay nen Teufel Theater 80/100 zu holen das ist der eisige bei Teufel in die 5.1 Systeme für HK mmn


----------



## Tom90 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Wenn man sich mal Standlautsprecher von KEF, Monitor Audio, Focal oder sonst wem angehört hat, dann weiß man, was man beim heimischen Film- und Musikgenuss bisher vermisst hat


----------



## Crix1990 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat das E 400 (bzw. hatte), das ganze in nem 2X3 Meter Arbeitsraum.
Bei mir im Wohnzimmer (3X4 Meter) werkelt das HKTS11 an einem Denon 1604 (Das System ist zwar kaum noch zu kriegen, mit glück aber neu für unter 400€, als AV-Reciever reichen dann auch die Geräte aus dem 150€ Angebot (aber auf die Eingänge achten!)).

Das Teufel kling im Vergleich total schwach auf der Brust und super blechern (auch das HKTS11 ist nicht der Burner, aber schon mal für Filme zu gebrauchen (für Musik weniger, da hilft aber Feintuning))!

Hier gilt ausnahmsweise: Auf die Größe kommts an!

Kleine Membranen können schon rein von der Technik her nicht so rund klingen, wie größere (klar können super gute 8"er schlechte 10"er schlagen), und die Teufelboxen sind winzig.
Auch wenn ihr es jetzt nicht glaubt, geht probehören!
Nicht grundlos wird einem in Fachkreisen von Systemen (ohne Verstärker!) von unter 1000€ eher abgeraten (ab 500 für alles zusammen gibt es aber schon brauchbares, nur eben nichts gutes).


----------



## speedi3 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Multimedia Raum einrichten - Hilfe benötigt*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen
> 
> @nfsgame: Danke dir für den Tipp, daran hatte ich vorher auch gedacht, aber leider sind unsere Möglichkeiten zum Testhören sehr begrenzt, da wir 1. in der Schweiz wohnen und deshalb kein Fernabsatzrecht haben und 2. keine richtig gescheiten HiFi-Shops in der Nähe haben. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das du in ner PCGH-Ausgabe das Concept E 400 getestet hast und es für "Leute ohne HiFi-Ansprüche empfehlen kannst", was auf uns 4 Pappnasen genau zutrifft, korrigier mich bitte wenn ich Stuss laber
> 
> ...



Da ich die Nvidia Brille nicht nutze,kann ich dir es leider nicht beantworten.
Ich benutze die Acer Schutterbrille ebenfalls für die PS3,sowie halt für den PC zum zocken.

Hole dir lieber die Acer Brillen + Nvidia Software

Diese Kombo macht auch eher Sinn wenn du halt mit mehreren Leuten schauen willst,da die Nvidias doch recht teuer sind.


----------

